

Things I Didn't Know When I Started Dating An Entrepreneur - InfinityX0
http://www.everywhereist.com/15-things-i-didnt-know-when-i-started-dating-an-entrepreneur/

======
wglb
This is a wonderful story. And these are two very luck people, and one hopes
for them that they continue to appreciate their relationship.

While it seems a bit tangential, I am reminded of a saying about the best
person to marry a rancher is the daughter of a rancher. (This is a corollary
to the best person to be a rancher is the son of a rancher.) Children of
ranchers know what to expect in that harsh life. The author here apparently
has figured it out realtime.

(For a first person description of being a rancher's daughter and a strong
take on the feminist aspects there of, check out _Breaking Clean_ by Judy
Blunt.)

------
invalidOrTaken
Rand sounds very lucky.

